# Sticky  How To Check Your ECU Error Codes, 87-95 Pathfinders



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check here for a nice How-To article.

Ecu Self-diagnostics For 87-95 Pathfinder - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------



## tacosteelerman (Jan 20, 2008)

88 Pathoffroad thanx for the (how to ECU for dummies) much appreciated can't wait to rip the seat out and see what codes are showing!!


----------

